# New badges on Army Service Dress



## Gorgo (27 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure this is the right conversation to post this in, but I just noticed this when I went on Facebook:  The people at the CADTC are now wearing what looks to me like the I Canadian Corps formation patch.  Is that authorized?


----------



## RocketRichard (27 Jul 2015)

I'm going to make a big leap here and assume the Formation Sergeant-Major knows what is authorized and what is not authorized...


----------



## Gorgo (27 Jul 2015)

LOL!  Silly me!  ;D

I should have phrased that "When was it authorized?"

Haven't had enough coffee this morning . . .!


----------



## McG (27 Jul 2015)

Fred Herriot said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is the right conversation to post this in, but I just noticed this when I went on Facebook:  The people at the CADTC are now wearing what looks to me like the I Canadian Corps formation patch.  Is that authorized?


Every present day static, institutional layer of HQ was given the identity of a war time field fighting formation when the Areas were renamed.  Don't be surprised if Army HQ starts wearing the two-colored patch of the First Canadian Army of the Second World War.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jul 2015)

I think our uniforms need more gold braid and decorations.  There's still a chance that our personnel won't be mistaken for delusional third world despots.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Jul 2015)

It started in the 1960s. One of our generals ~ slightly overweight, otherwise totally undistinguished ~ appeared, for a major ceremonial event, in the new CF "jolly green jumper." But he, along with everyone else, _knew_, in his heart of hearts, that a plain, subdued uniform, almost exactly like the one destined to be worn by the rank and file,  was really, really unmilitary. So he added gold ... lots of gold: gold stripes on the trouser legs, gold braid, in a fancy curlicue pattern, on the sleeves, above the existing broad gold stripe, and gold lace on the tail of his jacket, akin to something highlanders might have worn on more appropriate jackets, and the whole thing was set off with a gold sword belt!

Suffice to say we dubbed it the "instant dictator kit." I never saw anything quite like it again ... thankfully


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Jul 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It started in the 1960s. One of our generals ~ slightly overweight, otherwise totally undistinguished ~ appeared, for a major ceremonial event, in the new CF "jolly green jumper." But he, along with everyone else, _knew_, in his heart of hearts, that a plain, subdued uniform, almost exactly like the one destined to be worn by the rank and file,  was really, really unmilitary. So he added gold ... lots of gold: gold stripes on the trouser legs, gold braid, in a fancy curlicue pattern, on the sleeves, above the existing broad gold stripe, and gold lace on the tail of his jacket, akin to something highlanders might have worn on more appropriate jackets, and the whole thing was set off with a gold sword belt!
> 
> Suffice to say we dubbed it the "instant dictator kit." I never saw anything quite like it again ... thankfully



And we had a CDS who in body shape, height and in uniform design looked like a Caucasian Idi Amin, although his decision making ability was only slightly, well maybe a bit more than that, autocratic.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I think our uniforms need more gold braid and decorations.  There's still a chance that our personnel won't be mistaken for delusional third world despots.



Overcompensating for tiny penises? :dunno:


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jul 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Overcompensating for tiny penises? :dunno:



Now, are you talking about the North Korean gentlemen above, or the buttons and bows brigade?


----------



## Tibbson (27 Jul 2015)

Not to be out done by the North Koreans, even civilians get into the spirit of things


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Now, are you talking about the North Korean gentlemen above, or the buttons and bows brigade?



Either or, depending on where you want to go.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Jul 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

>



Those are not medals and ribbons, they're Scout badges.

For instance, the gentleman on the right built a bird house by himself (woodworker's badge), helped an old lady cross the street to get in the food line (good conduct badge), denounced his uncle's misgivings about the regime (scout's honour badge), held the door open for the great leader (politeness badge), etc. etc.


----------



## cupper (28 Jul 2015)

If they earn enough awards they achieve protection from the inevitable firing squad.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (28 Jul 2015)

> If they earn enough awards they achieve protection from the inevitable firing squad.



I would doubt about that. Look what happened to his uncle a year ago.


----------



## Pusser (28 Jul 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> If they earn enough awards they achieve protection from the inevitable firing squad.



Well, there do seem to be enough to qualify as a sort of body armour, but I would be concerned that an anti-aircraft round could squeeze in between the badges.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 Jul 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> If they earn enough awards they achieve protection from the inevitable firing squad.



Nahhh!  The Kingdom has developed special depleted uranium _medal-piercing_ rounds for its firing squads.  ;D


----------



## McG (20 Aug 2015)

On the topic of new Army badges, we are starting to receive another.  I still think the single maple leaf looked better and nicely balanced Army heritage with the modern national identity.  Regardless, we now have the attached.


----------



## MJP (20 Aug 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I think our uniforms need more gold braid and decorations.  There's still a chance that our personnel won't be mistaken for delusional third world despots.



Are those pictures of the ABC veterans group?


----------



## Danjanou (20 Aug 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Now, are you talking about the North Korean gentlemen above, or the buttons and bows brigade?




 :rofl:


----------



## Gorgo (12 Nov 2015)

And I just noticed that on the Remembrance Day pics that the commander of the Army is wearing the 1st Canadian Army patch on his left shoulder.

Okay...!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Nov 2015)

For the unwashed, what's the issue?


----------



## Ostrozac (12 Nov 2015)

Yeah, the guys from Land Forces Command HQ AKA Canadian Army HQ AKA Land Staff AKA Army Staff are now wearing the patch of the 1st Canadian Army, and the guys from Land Forces Doctrine and Training System AKA Canadian Army Doctrine and Training Centre are now wearing the patch of 1st Canadian Corps.

The issues, as much as there are some, are that the dress pam originally stated that formation patches are used by army field formations but that has now been extended to all formations whether they are field formations or not, that the formations in question are wearing the patches without changing names to match the patches, which implies that SQFT/LFWA/LFCA/LFAA could have just sewn on the divisional rectangles without actually changing names to 2/3/4/5 Division, and that the Canadian Army might not actually be a formation, but rather a Command, so it might or might not be authorized a formation patch.

But hey, it's just a bit of cloth, right?


----------



## a_majoor (22 Feb 2016)

Latest email from the green machine. I am attaching the relevant portion (fortunatly it is much less verbose and labour intensive than the one regarding official signature blocks)



> The CA intends to approach the CADPAT uniform in two dress approaches:
> 
> 1.       CADPAT A – Field Operational Dress.  This would be the operational uniform with field headdress(s) and minimal hi vis badges reflecting just nameplate, rank, plus unit flash and subdued national flag;
> 
> ...



I'm just keeping my old uniform for as long as possible (although this won't take much doing on my part, they never have any of the "new" new uniforms in my size so I simply exchange shabby see through combats with somewhat less shabby and see through combats....)

I'm still astounded that so much time and effort can be spent on patches (there was a very long part in the email about taking off non authorized patches, ironically after a paragraph about using patches to promote morale.... : ) even though no one can seem to get uniforms in your size, new combat boots (by which I mean not the type issued in Afghanistan) or even higher end stuff like trucks.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Feb 2016)

Glad they said full colour for div patches. I can't imagine trying to decipher shades of green, and 291ers would be screwed!


----------



## McG (22 Feb 2016)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Yeah, the guys from Land Forces Command HQ AKA Canadian Army HQ AKA Land Staff AKA Army Staff are now wearing the patch of the 1st Canadian Army, and the guys from Land Forces Doctrine and Training System AKA Canadian Army Doctrine and Training Centre are now wearing the patch of 1st Canadian Corps.
> 
> The issues, as much as there are some, are that the dress pam originally stated that formation patches are used by army field formations but that has now been extended to all formations whether they are field formations or not, that the formations in question are wearing the patches without changing names to match the patches, which implies that SQFT/LFWA/LFCA/LFAA could have just sewn on the divisional rectangles without actually changing names to 2/3/4/5 Division, and that the Canadian Army might not actually be a formation, but rather a Command, so it might or might not be authorized a formation patch.


In hockey a team recognizes legendary players by retiring the number; in the Army we give the number to a Zamboni.



			
				Thucydides said:
			
		

> I'm still astounded that so much time and effort can be spent on patches (there was a very long part in the email about taking off non authorized patches, ironically after a paragraph about using patches to promote morale.... : ) even though no one can seem to get uniforms in your size, new combat boots (by which I mean not the type issued in Afghanistan) or even higher end stuff like trucks.


The glory of tribes is paramount.  Fashion is secondary except where it reinforces tribal glory and (as such) is paramount.  Other considerations can be tertiary or whatever.  For reference, see here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/122065.0.html
or here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/16520.475


----------

